# what do you call this color



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i have two babies in my loft that are from a blue grizzle hen and mostly white cockbird, black feathers in the tail. both the bobies are blue grizzle, mostly, but they both have patches of reddish brown in a couple places. what would this color be called, is it just plain grizzle? i guess whats throwing me is the the multilple color thing. besides slobberknocker, does anyone suggest any other online references to help understand the genetics of color? or is that not possible


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

aarongreen123 said:


> i have two babies in my loft that are from a blue grizzle hen and mostly white cockbird, black feathers in the tail. both the bobies are blue grizzle, mostly, but they both have patches of reddish brown in a couple places. what would this color be called, is it just plain grizzle? i guess whats throwing me is the the multilple color thing. besides slobberknocker, does anyone suggest any other online references to help understand the genetics of color? or is that not possible


can you post a pic? someone may know if they can see them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aarongreen123 said:


> i have two babies in my loft that are from a blue grizzle hen and mostly white cockbird, black feathers in the tail. both the bobies are blue grizzle, mostly, but they both have patches of reddish brown in a couple places. what would this color be called, is it just plain grizzle? i guess whats throwing me is the the multilple color thing. besides slobberknocker, does anyone suggest any other online references to help understand the genetics of color? or is that not possible


I had a bird just like that last year out of my white hen and her BC mate. I called him my "patriotic cock"......he had red, white and blue feathers.  However, once he went through is first molt, all the red disappeared. He sure was pretty.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

That's what happens with irresponsible breeding you get a baby that doesn't know what it should be called, thinking am i blue check pied, dark check pied, red grizzle pied, OH MY GOD I FIGURED IT OUT I"M A MUTT with absolutely no good line breeding at all shame on mom and dad, no wait, shame on the breeder that did this to me! Hope you had a good laugh as was intended lol!  
This guy sums up some colors and combo's you may or may not agree!
http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/homing-pigeons-color-variations.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> That's what happens with irresponsible breeding you get a baby that doesn't know what it should be called, thinking am i blue check pied, dark check pied, red grizzle pied, OH MY GOD I FIGURED IT OUT I"M A MUTT with absolutely no good line breeding at all shame on mom and dad, no wait, shame on the breeder that did this to me! Hope you had a good laugh as was intended lol!
> This guy sums up some colors and combo's you may or may not agree!
> http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/homing-pigeons-color-variations.htm


 NOT HIM AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
We (a few members) discussed this guy a while back and decided that he just got on our LAST nerve.........I can't watch him........


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well he may get on your nerves but he is a top racer from what I read about him !


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

They Are Grizzle, And The White Bird That You Bred Them Out Of Is A Grizzle. Check Out The Eye If Its Orange /red Then Its Grizzle For Sure. .george


----------



## oldgriz (May 2, 2008)

We call that a mosaic grizzle around here.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> NOT HIM AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> We (a few members) discussed this guy a while back and decided that he just got on our LAST nerve.........I can't watch him........



I thought he was hilarious! 'The colour of this bird is called... blue.' And the fact that his best pigeon is called 'Gradiator'.


----------

